# Trace - Sit - GreenEggs



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I have never experienced anything like that. ROFL


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I have never experienced anything like that. ROFL


ya wanna??


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will have to try that too with mine. Bama is my stubborn pup in the house.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Cute! Trace says, "Quit throwin' kinks in my well established behavior chain, woman!"


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Poor Trace...but Tailer has to sit, haw paw, gee paw, down, whisper, sit-up, down, bow, sit, stand, down, stand, stand-up, most nights...when I just let him eat, he looks at me like...where's the routine! Keep 'Em Guessing!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, Trace! She threw you a curve ball at the most important time of day! Don't worry- you can handle it, and good food will soon be yours. 

Where is Lexi from? Is she your more reddish dog?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Lexi (yep,the red one) is my Humane Society girl...
We went in and put our name on the list for a Golden...got a call the next day...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lexi looks so much like a Rhonda Mulholland golden- Sand Dancer. I can always pick out a new Sand Dancer golden on Ferry Beach, bc they have such a specific look/expression.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The Humane Society said she was turned in with papers....but it is their policy not to share the papers with new owners, especially since she had not been spayed when we adopted her... (understandable)..

I find myself looking at red dogs looking for an inkling of similarity....


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, I love that expression on them, can just picture it on Trace 

Wow, time is flying, he's gotten so big! and so handsome


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh thanks for this idea! We only usually ask for 2 commands- a sit and wait. Then we usually make Tucker wait for up tho 30 seconds. Then we say "Yes" and "Free", and he goes to his bowl. Today I threw in a "paw" and said yes and free, which he had no problem with. Then just to test him, (mean dad that I am), I thru in a "SIT" right before he got to the bowl. I figured that he would never do it. Do you know what he did? He planted his little furry butt right on the ground before he got to the bowl and looked at me! Made me so proud I could cry! He is learning!


----------

